# Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€



## Fighter3 (11. Mai 2010)

*Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Hi,

ich bin gerade am überlegen, mir für das nächste Schuljahr ein Netbook zuzulegen. Das sollte haupsächlich in der Schule (und evtl. auf Reisen) verwendet werden. Meine Frage ist, ob ihr Erfahrungen damit gemacht habt in wie weit so ein Netbook als Schüler wirklich sinnvoll ist (ich weiß, jeder hat eine eigene Meinung). In meiner Schule habe ich Wlan, sodass ich auch das Internet nutzen könnte.

Die zweite Frage wäre, was für ein Netbook ihr mir empfelen würdet. Preisrahmen wäre vermutlich um die 300€, nutzen würde ich es vermutlich hauptsächlich zum Surfen und für Officeanwendungen nutzen. Ideal wäre es wenn es auch noch für kleine Spiele reichen würde. Wünschenswert wäre es, wenn das Netbook kein Klavierlackgehäuse hat, geht aber sonst auch so. Dieses hier (Asus 1001P) gefällt mir z.B. schon sehr gut.

Und nun zur letzten Frage: Welches BS sollte ich nutzen? Zuhause nutze ich Win 7 und bin vollkommen zufrieden, ich habe aber gehört, dass XP flüssiger und schneller laufen soll. Was wäre euer Tipp? 

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!

Fighter3


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Die Frage ist halt, was DU Dir da für einen Nutzen versprichst. Im Unterricht brauchst Du es nicht, sonst würdest Du ja nicht überlegen, sondern MÜSSTEST eines holen   und in den Pausen in ner Ecke hocken mit dem Ding? Ich weiß nicht... das bringt ja nix... oder haste oft Freistunden, in denen Du dann nix zu tun hast und wo Du dann wirklich sinnvoll was recherchieren oder ein paar Kontakte pflegen oder ein kleines Spiel machen kannst?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Ein Netbook lohnt sich nicht für die Schule. 

Erst ab dem Studium macht es Sinn. Da aber alle Unis freien W-Lan Zugriff auf dem Unigelände gewähren, wirst du durchs Internet Surfen nur vom Lernen abgehalten.


----------



## Fighter3 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Das Netbook war eigentlich auch nicht für Pausen, sondern eher für die Freistunden (die ich im nächsten Jahr vermutlich ziemlich oft haben werde) gedacht. Da könnte ich dann für Hausaufgaben recherchieren oder Referate (PPT) machen. 
Aber ich sehe schon, dass werde ich wohl eher für mich selbst entscheiden müssen. Also mal eher zu Frage 2+3 bei denen ihr mir hoffentlich auch helfen könnt.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Mein Bruder hatte mal ein Netbok 10zoll für die UNi, das hat er direkt verkauft, weil wirklich powerpoint, excel usw. mit dem kleinen Ding einfach ne Zumutung waren.

Wegen 2+3: Das 1001P ist ganz gut, kannste nehmen. Auch ganz gut MSI Wind zB Notebooks MSI Wind U135-4516W7S Schwarz  oder von Lenovo die S10-Serie. 

XP ist wegen der sehr schwachen CPUs in der Tat idR was schneller, aber keine Ahnung, ob man das wirklich groß merkt.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*



> Mein Bruder hatte mal ein Netbok 10zoll für die UNi, das hat er direkt verkauft, weil wirklich powerpoint, excel usw. mit dem kleinen Ding einfach ne Zumutung waren.


 Genau die Erfahrung habe ich damals auch gemacht.


----------



## yoschka (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Bin Schüler in der 10. und hab mir am Anfang des Schuljahrs auch ein Netbook gekauft, allerdings nicht nur ausschließlich für die Schule. Aber für die paar Sachen (Referate, Präsentation mit Beamer, ...) für die ich das Netbook in der Schule brauchte, reicht es absolut und so kann ich es nur empfehlen.
Bleibst damit sogar fast im preislichen Rahmen ...

Asus EEE PC 1005HA-M 25,7 cm Netbook weiß: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Ahab (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Eine Kommilitonin von mir hat Win 7 auf ihrem Netbook. Immer wieder toll, wenn man gefühlte Stunden warten muss, bis sich ein PDF oder eine PPT Datei öffnet.  Ich würde davon ebenfalls klar abraten. Für mehr als Surfen taugen sie nicht wirklich...

Ich würde eher zu einem 13 Zoll Notebook raten und die entsprechende Differenz ansparen. Damit ist das arbeiten wesentlich angenehmer und es wäre kaum weniger portabel.

Ein Kommilitone hat das hier: 

http://h41306.www4.hp.com/item?p=1211&sku=VX838EA&tduid=91841f266b17317dcbfded9fb3113e16

Das ist echt hammergeil!


----------



## i!!m@tic (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Ich hab selbst ein MSI Wind und hab auf 2 GB aufgerüstet. Ich kann Ahab nicht zustimmen, ich hab Windows 7 Home Premium auf meinem Netbook und auf Performance gedrillt (Effekte ausgestellt, Classic Theme usw) und es läuft richtig geschmeidig. Powerpoint und Word sind ebenfalls kein Problem, aber halt längst nicht so komfortabel wie auf einem 22"+Screen.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Ich hab mal auf dem Netbook meines Vaters ne PP zwischendurch bearbeitet, hat einmal Jahre gedauert und war nicht besonders komfortabel. Jetzt weiß ich warum er auf sein ThinkPad schwört .


----------



## Shi (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Würde mir ja das an deiner Stelle kaufen: Point of View ION Mobii mini, Linux, schwarz (NB7010-B) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Für 300€ gibt's nix besseres


----------



## Fighter3 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Hi,

ich hatte eben die Gelegenheit ein Netbook von einem Freund zu testen. Es ist das Asus eeePC 1001HA und ich muss sagen ich war positiv überrascht. 
Nach dem was ich hier gehärt habe dachte ich dass die ganzen Programme gar nicht flüssig laufen würden, aber PDFs wurden in wenigen Sekunden geladen und auch Powerpoint stockte so gut wie gar nicht. Das Internet lief erstaunlich schnell und auch die Größe gefiel mir eigentlich ganz gut (obwohl ein bisschen größer nicht stören würde)
Ich werde mir also vermutlich einen kleinen Begleiter zulegen, ist nur noch die Frage ob es ein eeePC (oder vergleichbarer 10") oder ein ein etws größerer (max. 13") werden soll. Preislimit liegt bei 300€.

10": Asus eeePC 1001P + Aufrüsten mit 2GB Speichermodul

12": Point of View ION Mobii mini NB7010-B (Dank an Shi)

13": Lenova ThinkPad (Kostet 400€, damit also eigentlich über dem Preislimit)

Ich würde immernoch zum eeePC + Aufrüstung tendieren. Habt ihr vllt. noch Tipps für etwas größere Netbooks die in meinem Preisrahmen liegen oder sollte ich vllt. zu einem gebrauchten ThinkPad greifen?


----------



## Fl1x (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Also meine Erfahrungen mit einem Netbook (habe das HP Compaq Mini 110c) sind im Gegensatz zu den hier berichteten sehr gut.

Man muss sich halt vorher gut überlegen, wozu man ein Netbook benötigt. Wenn du ein Netbook als einzigen Rechner nehmen willst würde ich dir auch davon abraten, da einem auf die Dauer das 10 Zoll Display nervt. Hast du aber zu Hause einen Rechner stehen und suchst einfach ein Gerät mit dem du sehr mobil bist und mit dem du mal kurz was im Internet recherrchieren willst oder in der Uni etwas mittippen willst, dann halte ich ein Netbook für überlegenswert.

Für mich war es damals recht klar, dass ich ein Netbook bevorzuge, weil für mich einfach die Mobilität im Vordergrund stand (ich finde Notebooks mit 15 Zoll viel zu unpraktisch im Transport... dagegen kannste ein Netbook gut in eine Tasche packen). Ich habe aber zu Hause noch einen ganzen normalen Desktop PC.

Man muss sich gut Überlegen, was der Haupteinsatzbereich des Gerätes sein soll.


----------



## Fighter3 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Endlich mal was positives 
Also ich habe einen Desktoprechner hier und der wird auch auf jeden Fall bestehen bleiben. Das Netbook soll wirklich nur für zwischendurch (Schule, Reisen etc.) verwendet werden.  15" wären mir dabei deutlich zu groß, aber 12" wären zumindest mal eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

alternative sind die timeline books

Acer Aspire Timeline 1810TZ-412G25N rot (LX.PJ402.010) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder dell 13" aber billig sind die nicht!

das http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a515888.html ist nicht mehr so leicht

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=nb15w&sort=p&xf=85_13.1~85_13.3~85_13.4~27_2


----------



## DAEF13 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Ich würde das mobii mini nehmen, da es einen guten Chipsatz hat, (und auch einfache Spiele möglich) und der Preis angemessen ist.


----------



## stefan.net82 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

ja, hol dir das mini! kann dir schon gut von nutzen sein, als schüler...(und kommt auch super bei den ladys an)

nein, ein netbook kann man in der ausbildung immer mal brauchen, auch wenn hier manche versuchen, dich vom gegenteil

 zu überzeugen. in meinem ehemaligen realgymnasium hat es sogar eine "notebook-klasse", sozusagen als "schulversuch",

 gegeben. hat sich durchgesetzt, wir nicht "lap-topler" waren recht neidisch auf diese klasse, obwohl es keiner so recht

 von uns zugeben wollte....später wenn du vorhast zu studieren, wirst du so einen computer erst recht als nützlich

 empfinden.


----------



## Fighter3 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Ich habe hier noch ein zweites 12" Netbook gefunden, das kostet etwa 70€ weniger und scheint auch ganz in Ordnung zu sein. Was haltet ihr davon?

EDIT//
Noch eine Frage, bringt es das MobiMini wirklich? Von der CPU her ist es noch etwas schlechter als ein eeePC und von der Akkuleistung habe ich beim eeePC wahrscheinlich 3mal soviel. Bringt die Grafikkarte da soviele Vorteile, dass sich ein Kauf lohnen würde?


----------



## Zockersepp (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Kollege hat auch das Asus Eee 10" hat super funktioniert und schnell gestartet mit win xp
was sicher noch besser wäre wäre mit windows 7starter edition drauf soll angeblich schneller sein bzw. die akkulaufzeit wäre etwas länger


----------



## DAEF13 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Wenn das Teil wirklich rein für Office-Kram (Excel, Internet) genutzt wird, dann reicht auch der eeePC mit schwächerer Grafik, aber wenn du auch viel YouTube'n möchtest, dann wäre der ION Chipsatz (Flash 10.1+ vorraugesetzt) schneller...


----------



## seiender (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Ich hab ein 10"Netbook und ein 7"Netbook.
Ich muss sagen:
Ich hatte lange Zeit nur ein Netbook und meinen alten PC,.
Mein Netbook hat Win XP und ist mir immer schnell genug gelaufen, nur wenn du es dann richtig voll hast läuft es dann klar langsamer als ein solider PC.
Aber PPT und Word schafft der locker.
Achte auf den richtigen Akku dann macht das durchaus Sinn.
Für mich eine klare Kaufempfehlung, WENN man einen unbenutzten Bildschirm oder einen Bildschirm mit 2 Anschlüssen hat.
Arbeiten ist mit dem DIng auch auf 10" möglich (Maus vorausgesetzt), ist aber natürlich unkomfortabler, die Geschwindigkeit reicht wie du sagst locker, 1-2 spielchen sind auch drin (ich empfehle Wolfteam^^), zwischendurch ein Filmchen ist auf 10" auch schön genug.
WENN man keinen weiteren Bildschirm hat dann ist es auch noch eine Empfehlung, grade mit WLAN in der Schule, aber eben keine soooo klare mehr.


----------



## ATImania (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Meine Freundin hat ein Asus EeePC und zu Weihnachten hatte ich ihr ein Externen DVD Brenner geschenkt. DVDs lassen sich schön anschauen und paar spiele laufen auch drauf. Hatte Counter Strike Condition Zero, Age of Empires III und Anno 1503 drauf laufen. Sogar in 1024x600 aber dann alles auf Niedrig aber läuft 

Also sie hat ihn jetzt ca. 1 Jahr und ist immer noch mit zufrieden 
Asus EeePCs bekommt man bei Atelco auch schon ab 269,-€ und wenn man glück hat, auch Auslaufmodelle für 259,- €! 


ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikelsuche


----------



## Fighter3 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Ich war vorhin mal bei ein paar Läden und habe mir die Netbooks mal angeguckt. 10" finde ich als Bildschirmgröße okay, aber die 12" fand ich wesentlich besser und es macht beim Gewicht nicht besonders viel Unterschied. Deswegen hätte ich am liebsten einen 12", wenn es denn in meinem Preisbereich einen günstigen gibt.
Bei den 13" war die Größe und das Gewicht gerade an der Kante, aber ich habe da einen ziemlichen Preisaufschwung bemerkt, deswegen kommt das für mich wohl erstmal nicht in Frage.

Bei den 12" habe ich einen Favoriten: Asus eeePC 1201N
Was mir da aber nicht so richtig gefällt ist zum einen die Klavierlackoptik und zum anderen die Akkulaufzeit (~4 Stunden). Die Tastatur ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht gerade ideal, aber damit könnte ich vermutlich leben. Das Netbook würde man für 350€ über Amazon bekommen, habt ihr in dem Preisbereich vllt. noch Empfelungen für ein ähnlich leistungsstarkes Netbook?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Dieser Klavierlackkram und Glare Displays scheinen sich irgendwie durchzusetzen, keine Ahnung wieso. 
Gibts das denn nicht auch in weiß? Dann sieht man wenigstens nicht jeden Fingerabdruck sofort.


----------



## Fighter3 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netbook für Schüler sinnvoll? ~300€*

Nachdem ich nun heute nochmal ein wenig rumgeguckt habe bin ich jetzt bei folgendem Netbook gelandet:
Asus eeePC 1201T (AMD-Prozessor, HD 3200 und 2GB RAM) (Mit Warehousedeals von Amazon nur 300€)

Bei dem PC-Laden meines Vertrauens meinten sie, das 1201T wäre leistungsmäßig sogar noch stärker als das 1201N und hätte ein unschlagbares P/L-Verhältnis. Display uns Tastatur waren mMn zwar nicht überragend gelöst, haben mir aber ganz gut gefallen. Bleibt nur noch das Manko mit dem Klavierlack, aber da werde ich wohl nicht drumrum kommen. Würdet ihr mir zu dem Kauf raten oder spricht noch etwas dagegen?

EDIT//

Das Netbook ist jetzt bestellt, ich werde es dann erstmal gründlich testen und ihm Zweifelsfall wieder zurückschicken.


----------

